# Craft Coat



## Deadhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Just curious as to opinons of Craft Coat from the members who have been using it recently.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 19, 2014)

Never heard of Craft Coat or used it and not sure want too after seeing contains linseed oil and cost of a quart.  I am not sure product contains any linseed oil at all. Get the feeling product will impart amber tint vice clear finish.  There are less costly alternative to this product.  

Craft Coat / QUART - Water Based Exotic Wood Finish

Many may get the impression easy to apply on the lathe following application instructions.  “Wiping on finish while turning (friction polishing) requires only 30-45 seconds drying time between coats.”

I suggest wait bit longer between coats. 

Well can do this with most waterborne finishes.  Heat generated during friction finishing process speeds up dry to the touch, but takes longer to get a build of finish.  You will get a faster build of finish if wipe on and wait 30 minutes or one or two hours before recoat.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been experimenting with craft coat.    It goes on similar to wtf but dries a bit faster.    I've gotten a good satin shine from it and am moving toward more semi gloss out of it.    I think once I get a method down it will be a good product.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Mar 19, 2014)

We will have a representative of Craft Coat at Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering on May 2 & 3, 2014, in Glen Allen, VA. He's also on IAP as Michael Hardin (AKA CrashMPH).


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 19, 2014)

I've used it on the last few pens.  So far I've been able to get a nice smooth semi-gloss coat that actually doesn't feel plastic like a CA finish.  Truth be told, I really like it so far now that I'm getting the hang of applying it.

It does build on itself, but it will not fill wide open pores.  So keep that in mind if you are using a wood with deep grain.  

The way I describe it is that a pen finished in CraftCoat is closer to a nice polished piece of furniture vs a pen finished in CA that would be more like one coated in a urethane finish.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like an interesting product to try as it appears to dry fairly quickly on the lathe. Where would one find this in Canada?


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 19, 2014)

And faster than typing the post...the Search function shows us!!!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/craft-coat-cc-new-water-based-finishing-product-118627/
and about 10 others!


----------



## Wildman (Mar 19, 2014)

Gee Deadhead how many days were you waiting for a response?  Glad could get the party started. 

This morning could not get a shipping price from Craft Coat but had better luck this afternoon. Not sure what was doing wrong. Found out a pint of gloss would run me $28.75 delivered. 

A quart of General finishes WTF would run almost the same or few cents more ordering from Wood Craft with shipping & sales tax.  

Reading product information provided do not see much difference except recoat times. So have no idea which product is better.  

I can get same results buying other brand name products locally! 

Thanks for information provided by users, this old dog learned something.


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 20, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Never heard of Craft Coat or used it and not sure   want too after seeing contains linseed oil and cost of a quart.  I am   not sure product contains any linseed oil at all. Get the feeling   product will impart amber tint vice clear finish.  There are less costly   alternative to this product.
> 
> Craft Coat / QUART - Water Based Exotic Wood Finish
> 
> ...



Craft coat most certainly contains Linseed Oil. CC is unique in that is    is an equal mixture of 100% pure Linseed Oil and a waterborne  urethane.    We heat each component to a different temperature and flash  them   together so they mix on a molecular level and the oil and water  never   separate.  This keeps us from having to introduce harsh solvents  into   the mix for stabilization and also creates a coating that dries  very   quickly.  This product is very durable, impact resistant,  scratch, and   chemical resistant and will not yellow over time.   Additionally, the   coating is flexible enough that expansion and  contraction of the wood   will not cause it to crack.



MrsPTownSubbie said:


> We will have a representative of Craft   Coat at Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering on May 2 & 3, 2014, in   Glen Allen, VA. He's also on IAP as Michael Hardin (AKA   CrashMPH).



That is the plan! I will have door prizes too! Some of our venders will   be there as well.  I  will work with them to ensure Craft Coat is   available for purchase.  See you all there!:biggrin:



scotian12 said:


> Sounds like an interesting product to try as it   appears to dry fairly quickly on the lathe. Where would one find this   in Canada?



Currently we do not have distributors in Canada yet.  We are actively working   with distributors to get our Craft Coat (CC) locally available in   Australia, Canada, and UK.



Wildman said:


> Gee Deadhead how many days were you waiting for a response?  Glad could get the party started.
> 
> This morning could not get a shipping price from Craft Coat but had   better luck this afternoon. Not sure what was doing wrong. Found out a   pint of gloss would run me $28.75 delivered.
> 
> ...



Great  news!! I was able to find better shipping for you on our website.  A  pint can shipped = $23.75 vice your $28.75 ($15/can plus $8.75  shipping).  We also have smaller containers available in 6oz and 2oz  through our venders. CC is currently available from:


----------



## Wildman (Mar 20, 2014)

Crashmph, find it hard to believe product contains linseed oil but if you say so will accept you at your word.  Not here to speak ill of Craft Coat. Actually like the fact product comes in a squeeze bottle offered by venders you linked.

Thought saw a post here claiming GF’s WTF sold at Wood Craft more expensive than CC. Do not see it here now, I am old so might just be my imagination.  You made the point better than I could prices differ from vendor to vendor. 

In any event wish you ton of success with CC.


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Wildman.  It was never my intent to discredit anyone.  I am just trying to get the best information I have and push it forward.  We always love to hear feedback on our products.  Good or bad, that is how we improve.


----------

